

What would a UK flag look like without Scotland? - chestnut-tree
http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2014/august/what-the-fuk

======
stickydink
_As he conquered countries, Napoleon replaced their 'old' flags with the new
tricolore. Belgium, the Netherlands, Italy... I imagine he had a plan to
reflag all of Europe. Several countries in Europe have subsequently adopted a
tricolore._

I'm not sure how much research was actually done into flags here. It's well-
known that tricolour flags spread as a symbol of revolution and republicanism.
The UK most certainly does not fall into this category.

For those with access, this was actually quite informative on the matter of
what happens to the rest of the UK if Scotland left.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04dr69k/scotland-
votes...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04dr69k/scotland-votes-whats-
at-stake-for-the-uk)

------
OzzyB
Here's my take on the redesign of the flag after Scotland's departure:

[http://www.creativereview.co.uk/images/uploads/2014/08/union...](http://www.creativereview.co.uk/images/uploads/2014/08/unionjack_0.jpg)

It's the same, the part of the flag that was once representing Scotland is now
just a blue background; case solved. In fact, I would wager that most folk
view that "Scottish part" as nothing more than a background color anyway.

In all seriousness, the idea that the UK would have/need to redesign it's
flag, w/ an independent Scotland, just seems preposterous and just plain sad.

To me it's one of the most beautifully designed flags out there -- and let's
not forget the $millions in sales it has generated (think Union Jack pillows,
dresses etc.) in the pop culture and fashion worlds -- since it (arguably of
course) symbolizes that Sixtes "cool factor".

------
spectre
A number of countries that incorporate the union flag would also need to
consider changing: Australia [1], New Zealand, Niue, Tuvalu, Fiji, The Cook
Islands, Bermuda. Also assorted states and provinces: British Columbia,
Hawaii, Manitoba, Ontario, Queensland.

[0] [http://www.news.com.au/national/could-the-scottish-vote-
for-...](http://www.news.com.au/national/could-the-scottish-vote-for-
independence-lead-to-a-change-in-the-australian-flag/story-
fncynjr2-1227030134078)

~~~
nmeofthestate
No, because those union flags are copied by value into the flags in question.
(just trying to bring it back to programming)

------
nmeofthestate
It's fun to have fun with flags, but the flag of the UK (they'll keep the
initials) will be the Union Flag. It's an iconic design and the last thing
they'll want to do is emphasise that some big change has occurred.

Also, the red saltire component of the UF represents Ireland, which became a
proper country last century, resulting in no alteration to the UF ;)

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
This is all assuming Scotland will actually vote yes-the polls would seem to
be iffy on that. And I think it makes sense that people, when faced with a
momentous decision like this at the polls, will probably play it safe when
they actually vote.

~~~
nmeofthestate
This is fair comment, although a new poll just came out showing the gap
narrowing from 14 percentage points to 6.

------
NolF
The Horizontal and interpretative vertical Spanish flag are wrong. The Spanish
Constitution stipulates the yellow band to be twice as tall as the reds [0].
That is 25% Red, 50% yellow, 25% red.

[0][http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandera_de_Espa%C3%B1a](http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandera_de_Espa%C3%B1a)

------
mbillie1
What a nightmare it would be to update the UK flag in language selections
everywhere...

------
Fuzzwah
I wonder if this will once spark debate back home in Australia about changing
the Aussie flag.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=australian+flag+new+design](https://www.google.com/search?q=australian+flag+new+design)

Same goes for NZ, Fiji and Tuvalu... not to mention many states, provinces and
cities....

------
ENTP
According to ISO, Wales is a Country[1], not a "Principality".

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-2:GB](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-2:GB)

------
bambax
Very funny post with clever insights (especially Kevin's!)

Go fUK! ;-)

------
jackgavigan
For the benefit of anyone who's shocked/surprised/amazed that Scotland could
be about to leave the UK...

Only one opinion poll, out of 82 conducted since the beginning of 2012 has
suggested that the vote would be in favour of independence. See
[http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/scottish-independence-
referendu...](http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/scottish-independence-referendum)

So dinnae fret! Sco'land isnae gae'in' naewhir!

------
pbiggar
This might be pedantic, but the union jack was designed to combine the flags
of Ireland, England and Scotland (back in 1606 originally it seems:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Jack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Jack)).
So when Ireland left the union, it didn't drop off the flag (I don't know the
logic exactly, but there was a period of disagreement about the relative
independence of Ireland, so that might have influenced).

~~~
jackgavigan
Only part of Ireland left the Union. Northern Ireland remains a part of the
UK.

~~~
te_chris
That may be true, but it's also a pretty contentious statement as for all
intents and purposes Ireland wanted to separate from Britain.

~~~
jackgavigan
I'm Irish. I _have_ to be contentious. It's the law (on _both_ sides of the
border).

------
squozzer
Uhhhhhhhhhh...a red cross on a white field? Maybe with a little dragon
somewhere - until Wales breaks away?

